

Matomy to launch $100M IPO - AviSchneider
http://www.geektime.com/2014/03/10/matomy-to-launch-100m-ipo/
The Israeli digital marketing company, valued at up to $500 million, will sell shares on the London Stock Exchange
======
moranbar
That's gonna be interesting to see how well it does in the market. when they
started they wanted to raise 150M and now down to 100.

